# Air Canada(AC)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody buying Air Canada ( or other airlines) these days?
is there an "airlines" ETF?😜


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

jargey3000 said:


> anybody buying Air Canada ( or other airlines) these days?
> is there an "airlines" ETF?😜


No.
and Yes, the ticker is JETS


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

All the airlines (US and Canadian ones) seem to be moving together. I have a small "gambling" position in AAL, same idea.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

AC has a lot of debt. A BNN analyst said their EV is about the same level as before the pandemic so most of the value is in the stock already, it is just in debt now vs equity.

I think it will rise once they start paying down their debt which could take several years. maybe the US airlines are better.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> I think it will rise once they start paying down their debt which could take several years. maybe the US airlines are better.


Mon dieu JT says the first priority for the AC CEO is to learn Canada's official language



> Following heavy backlash from federal and provincial officials, Air Canada CEO Michael Rousseau issued a statement Thursday morning apologizing for his comments about the French language and promising to commit to improving his skill of the language.





https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/michael-rousseau-air-canada-ceo-french-english-1.6239121


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow I had no idea that the CEO of Air Canada is unable to speak French. This is crazy! The AC headquarters is in Quebec.
​On Wednesday, the CEO delivered a 26-minute speech at the _Palais des congrès_ in Montreal, during which he spoke French for only about 20 seconds. After the speech, Rousseau was asked in French by a journalist for Quebec TV news channel LCN how he's managed to live in Montreal for so long despite speaking little French.​​He was unable to answer the question and asked that it be posed in English. When pressed, he said despite living in Quebec for 14 years, he's too busy running a company to learn French.​​
That really is a slap in the face to French-speaking Canadians. This isn't a small company in a corner of the economy: it's the national airline, backed by government funding, and it's based in Quebec.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

I invested in harvest portfolios travel and leisure ETF (TRVL.TO) personally. I think the industry as a whole is going to be booming like crazy by 2024ish. In the US, most airlines have not only recalled all pilots, but they can't hire fast enough to keep up with demand. It's definitely causing some short term issues right now, but big picture, I think it shows how much pent up demand there is, and when airline expansion catches up to demand, there are going to be some solid profits. Granted, being a pilot, I'm obviously bias, but I do think the TRVL ETF is a good way to go.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

m3s said:


> Mon dieu JT says the first priority for the AC CEO is to learn Canada's official language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air Canada hasn't been a crown corporation for a very long time. Politicians can certainly lay on the pressure but the final decision is with the AC Board of Directors.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Wow I had no idea that the CEO of Air Canada is unable to speak French. This is crazy! The AC headquarters is in Quebec.
> ​On Wednesday, the CEO delivered a 26-minute speech at the _Palais des congrès_ in Montreal, during which he spoke French for only about 20 seconds. After the speech, Rousseau was asked in French by a journalist for Quebec TV news channel LCN how he's managed to live in Montreal for so long despite speaking little French.​​He was unable to answer the question and asked that it be posed in English. When pressed, he said despite living in Quebec for 14 years, he's too busy running a company to learn French.​​
> That really is a slap in the face to French-speaking Canadians. This isn't a small company in a corner of the economy: it's the national airline, backed by government funding, and it's based in Quebec.


 ... me either. So this is what the commotion was about re some headline that I didn't pay attention to on AC. Ouch on the remark coming from Ms Freeland!

Chrystia Freeland tells Air Canada that learning French should be part of CEO Michael Rousseau’s performance review

I'm not at all surprised that some (like many) CEOs in this country do NOT know the French language. Hell, plenty of them ain't even Canadian citizens 'cause Canada first, am not.

*Added: *It's kind of funny(?) that the pilots are required to make their announcement (aka speak in "French" ) first ... on landing ... where? the U.S.A., like the Yankees care.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

www.marketscreener.com/quote/stock/AIR-CANADA-18464295/news/Protesters-tell-Air-Canada-CEO-to-pack-his-bags-demand-more-French-from-management-37014933/

... LMAO. 

And "protesting" must be the new-inthing-to-do during a pandemic.


----------

